

Best Free Programming Books - ingve
http://www.toptal.com/software/toptal-s-list-of-top-free-programming-books/

======
na85
No mention of Peter Seibel's Practical Common Lisp?

Learning Lisp has really improved my productivity when it comes to prototyping
and one-off projects. It also translates to using smaller lisps like Scheme in
the embedded space.

I wish CL was more widely used.

